# iPhone 5S



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well got up bright and early this morning was in Aberdeen for 7:30 only just over 100 people queing for the new phone asked for a 32gb silver, sorry sit were sold out!! We have only grey left. No stock in O2 no stock in carphone warehouse. Came home empty handed.

That's my weekend ruined!! Lol


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

o well life goes on could always try cuddling a real apple see if that take some of the addiction away?


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Haha, yeah will maybe try that. 

I'm not as bad as some but a massive apple fan. I really don't think apple have the stock of the 5s for the demand. They were handing out tickets as a guarantee u get a phone the guy must have had at least 200 tickets left for the 5c I think apple were banking on it being a massive seller!! Epic fail


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

haha, yeh ive just watched a video on sky news, the queue - the peeps at the front all got cheered in by the staff shaking hands etc.............. on film i'd be rather embarrassed worlds gone crazy.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah they tried that in Aberdeen but didn't really go down to well with the crowd haha.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

So is the Black actually Slate, or just the same colour as the 5 which is the blue/black anodise?


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope it's not black it's grey. Looks strange actually but definitely not black.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

StevieR32 said:


> Nope it's not black it's grey. Looks strange actually but definitely not black.


So lighter than the 5?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Have a look on ebay there is plenty on there. If your prepared to pay £1500 !!!!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

PaulN said:


> So lighter than the 5?


Same dimensions and weight, it's really just an internal make-over with the S versions.

Just been looking at the S4 mini online very similar specs to iPhone 5s with exception of the 64bit. Anyone running one of these??


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Have a look on ebay there is plenty on there. If your prepared to pay £1500 !!!!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Yeah I emailed a guy about one his title was 32gb silver but description was a 16gb gold. It was up for £875 or make an offer so I made 3 offers of £629 (the actual cost) but he refused them all, since then his add has vanished


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

got mine this morning, its a very nice colour the black/grey


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

All the adds had the picture of the the gold but only from the back and I thought Id quote fancy a gold iPhone until I saw it from the front, I didn't bet on it been white with gold around the outside so I thought it looked tacky therefore going to go for the usual black colour. Other half likes her white iPhones but I like my black one.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think the gold looks chavvy. I've always had black but with my 5 it to easy to mark around the edges and I've used a cover from day one so this time I thought I'd go for a change. I could have bought one yesterday as I had a ticket for the grey one but I'd rather get what I want and certainly in no rush to buy it. Seen yesterday them going mad actually selling phones right outside apple stores for stupid cash!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

StevieR32 said:


> Haha, yeah will maybe try that.
> 
> I'm not as bad as some but a massive apple fan. I really don't think apple have the stock of the 5s for the demand. They were handing out tickets as a guarantee u get a phone the guy must have had at least 200 tickets left for the 5c I think apple were banking on it being a massive seller!! Epic fail


This is Apples very clever marketing stratedgy, there's always more demand than supply at launch that creates this feverish buying frenzy from customers like yourself.

As for the 5c, I suspect they won't be unduly worried, this budget model is aimed at the Asian market where Apple have minimal market share against Samsung.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Just download io7 to a old apple phone and there you go, you got a 5s without 4g


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think jony ive forgot to order enough phones. Been to apple again this morning no delivery so no stock of 5s


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

StevieR32 said:


> I think the gold looks chavvy. I've always had black but with my 5 it to easy to mark around the edges and I've used a cover from day one so this time I thought I'd go for a change. I could have bought one yesterday as I had a ticket for the grey one but I'd rather get what I want and certainly in no rush to buy it. Seen yesterday them going mad actually selling phones right outside apple stores for stupid cash!


Yeh I saw that aswell. The thing that makes it unfair is the fact customer's was allowed to buy a maximum of 4 iphones each. And looking at the pics I saw a lot of people was doing just that then flogging them round the corner for double the price.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I saw a couple of space grey 16gb go for £650 BIN on ebay which is just daft as he probably only made about £12 profit on each phone :lol:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Has the handset quality improved?The 5 feels cheap compared to the 4.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

The S is just a rework 5. New internals from what I saw the phone I just the same..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> This is Apples very clever marketing stratedgy, there's always more demand than supply at launch that creates this feverish buying frenzy from customers like yourself.
> 
> As for the 5c, I suspect they won't be unduly worried, this budget model is aimed at the Asian market where Apple have minimal market share against Samsung.


I'm still surprised the hype hasn't died with Apple launches.

Every other company seems to go quietly about their launches and doesn't get loads of free advertising on even the BBC.

No where near as many of the purchasing customers needs to rush out on day one.

When you need it, you buy it. You don't have to buy it first just to show off.

This is one of many reasons I feel that the iphone's strongest selling points are image and fashion.

Out in Singapore just now and Samsung clearly have a massive stranglehold on the market.

It seems only girls and the young trendy boys have iphones, everybody else has S3s, S4s and lots have the Mega.

The Mega2 is cheaper than the S4 in the shops, with the S3LTE cheaper again.

There hasn't been a peep about the new iphone launch out here. It hasn't beem mentioned anywhere.

GTA5 on the other hand is everywhere.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Enjoy the Grand Prix.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

People claiming the fingerprint security has been cracked already.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24203929


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

to be fair finger print bit to me was novelty i have a swipe pattern on mine, which if you tilt the screen to the light you can see where my finger has swiped.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

http://news.sky.com/story/1145439/waterproof-iphone-advert-owners-fooled

do have to wonder about some peeps


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

That's fantastic! [email protected]%in retards!! LOL!!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I'm still surprised the hype hasn't died with Apple launches.
> 
> Every other company seems to go quietly about their launches and doesn't get loads of free advertising on even the BBC.
> .


Microsoft just had a similar launch of its new Surface 2 tablets and it also then got BBC news coverage so Apple are not alone in trying to push their products.

Was surprised to see them sell almost twice as many as they did the 5 at launch weekend (although it did cover both 5S and 5C models I would still have expected only a little more than before)


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I love Apple products, I have an iPhone 5 and a variety of other gear from them but I don't get the pant wetting excitement people have over their latest phones. 

The 5S is out with minimal updates compared to the 5 but yet people still queuing just to have the latest model. Apple are geniuses for making people feel they need a product when it's 90% the same as the previous model. In 12 months time there'll be an iPhone 6 and it staggers me that people who just bought the 5S will queue and shell out once again for that. 

Don't get me wrong if people are due an upgrade then go for the latest model, I don't blame you but as said, it still amazes me the hype around Apple launches when it's not like they're reinventing the wheel on every single launch.


----------



## lavor (Sep 9, 2013)

You don't need that


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> I love Apple products, I have an iPhone 5 and a variety of other gear from them but I don't get the pant wetting excitement people have over their latest phones.
> 
> The 5S is out with minimal updates compared to the 5 but yet people still queuing just to have the latest model. Apple are geniuses for making people feel they need a product when it's 90% the same as the previous model. In 12 months time there'll be an iPhone 6 and it staggers me that people who just bought the 5S will queue and shell out once again for that.
> 
> Don't get me wrong if people are due an upgrade then go for the latest model, I don't blame you but as said, it still amazes me the hype around Apple launches when it's not like they're reinventing the wheel on every single launch.


^ Couldn't have put it better myself. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I went shopping yesterday and today in Singapore. 

The Iphone 5s is freely available without fuss. You can even buy it down at your local dodgy market. 

Everywhere has them.

It was $950 which works out around £480.


----------

